# 10 Handy Farm Apps



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Look these over....there are some pretty neat apps here.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/10_handy_farm_apps/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Seems like someone would have a app for spraying, one that uses gps, then I could throw that damned foam system in the garbage!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Seems like someone would have a app for spraying, one that uses gps, then I could throw that damned foam system in the garbage!


Your typical smart phone is not near accurate enough with the GPS and takes too long to refresh. It's just a phone after all with GPS built in, you need a dedicated system to accurately spray. Besides, you really want to look at the dinky little screen all day?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Your typical smart phone is not near accurate enough with the GPS and takes too long to refresh. It's just a phone after all with GPS built in, you need a dedicated system to accurately spray. Besides, you really want to look at the dinky little screen all day?


No not at all, most apps for iPhone will work with iPad and I have a external GPS (Bluetooth) that I use for my Foreflight app, seems as though I could use the iPad in the cab to spray, just can't find an app for it. Bout to get tired of working on the foam, seems like every time I get ready to spray I have to do something to it, just don't want to spend money on a dedicated system that sits there most of the year.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> No not at all, most apps for iPhone will work with iPad and I have a external GPS (Bluetooth) that I use for my Foreflight app, seems as though I could use the iPad in the cab to spray, just can't find an app for it. Bout to get tired of working on the foam, seems like every time I get ready to spray I have to do something to it, just don't want to spend money on a dedicated system that sits there most of the year.


I can see that, not sure how many acres you're covering but I've found the auto steer I bought this spring more than paid for itself, sprayed and planted beans with it. Going to install it on the bean combine this fall. Next spring I'll have the sprayer set up so the auto steer can control it as well.


----------

